# Tool cart idea??



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We do for industrial.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

My experience has been that most residential jobs are too cluttered to use a tool cart effectively. Somebody else is likely to have their stuff in your road. Plus whatever cart you have you will want it to be able to easily navigate steps. Or ladders if the GC doesn't have the stairs in yet.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

I have worked on industrial and commercial projects where having a cart is normal but I have also worked on large scale residential projects where carts are used but NEVER allowed in a finished area ie the finished floors are installed. Reason they are not allowed is because they can possibly damage wood, laminate and tile floors. 
Don't open yourself up to some homeowner or property manager to blame you for any scratch or dent in their finished floor whether you caused it or not. 
If you are referring to just a house or apartment then lack of space would be a hindrance and make the cart basically a shelf with wheels as you would have a hard time maneuvering around even during construction


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have multiple of the same size tool bag that is large with wheels. A cart itself for resi to me is a major pita. Bags that roll and have extending handles are nice too, or a homemade rig with a folding dolly and some cases/bags could work in a resi setting after some decent trial/error/refining. But again, I do it my way. Between pockets, belts, pouches, aprons... The wheelie bags and or ladders, stools on wheels can help keep you efficient.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

I do mostly commercial and industrial and prefer two carts, whether I have an apprentice or not. One for tools and one for material & fabrication. It keeps from covering up the trays of sorted hardware so I can always tell at a glance what we have and it keeps the tool bags cleaner because they're not getting covered in the dust, oil, filings, cuttings and whatnot that always accumulates on the fabrication cart. I also tend to be the guy that has to hotshot smaller emergency things like piping in for a device, pulling wire/cable and terminating all in one go. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have done an extensive cost benefit analysis and this is the result of my study:


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Actually a shopping cart with mocked up metal studs and 4 squares over the seat works pretty good. Slide EMT scraps between the sides.. wire spool. Lots of configurations..


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Jarp Habib said:


> I do mostly commercial and industrial and prefer two carts, whether I have an apprentice or not. One for tools and one for material & fabrication. It keeps from covering up the trays of sorted hardware so I can always tell at a glance what we have and it keeps the tool bags cleaner because they're not getting covered in the dust, oil, filings, cuttings and whatnot that always accumulates on the fabrication cart. I also tend to be the guy that has to hotshot smaller emergency things like piping in for a device, pulling wire/cable and terminating all in one go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Your bio says your an apprentice? You must be a real go getter if they have apprentices working under you. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

zac said:


> Your bio says your an apprentice? You must be a real go getter if they have apprentices working under you.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Guess it's time to update bio, I have since turned out. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Jarp Habib said:


> Guess it's time to update bio, I have since turned out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


Congratulations[emoji1] 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## electric engineer (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys very Valid points .. I guess my ideas are squashed then just back to the buckets and tool pouch ha 

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I use an older version of this Rubbermaid cart. 
It holds 9 spools and everything else I need. I've had it for 20+ years and bring it to jobs. 
I don't have that bag on the back but the handle folds up easy. 

It sucks at stairs, going down is easier. LoL


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

:blink:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

You can install a small trash can using jack chain, fender washers and screws to the back. When you don't need it it's easy to remove.
View attachment 78122
View attachment 78130
View attachment 78138


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Second try 
/ATTACH]














Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Seems to me this boils down to one question: Would a cart (in residential) be 
more benefit or more nuisance? 
My view would be that'd be more nuisance.
That's just my view. 
P&L


----------



## Elec tricka (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd say no to a cart but a card table so you can stay off the floor and counter tops for light and fan assembly isn't a bad idea.Plus gives you a spot to keep you'r stuff in one place ,if you can find such a place,in resi. Throw in a table cloth and you'r hi class.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

99cents said:


> I have done an extensive cost benefit analysis and this is the result of my study:


That one doesn't fit Albums .... so a good work bin :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zac said:


> You can install a small trash can using jack chain, fender washers and screws to the back. When you don't need it it's easy to remove.
> View attachment 78122
> View attachment 78130
> View attachment 78138
> ...


My cart has built in hooks for them cart bags. A bucket works better.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

been toying with this for years, and still working on the solution. i think its going to be expensive, but a modified APPLIANCE cart, that rolls up stairs is the answer! and keep it much smaller than an appliance!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

papaotis said:


> been toying with this for years, and still working on the solution. i think its going to be expensive, but a modified APPLIANCE cart, that rolls up stairs is the answer! and keep it much smaller than an appliance!


I keep a foldable dolly that's similar, with ratchets it's a real miracle worker for moving crap up and down stairs. Of course I never use it because I have too much crap in the van.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> I keep a foldable dolly that's similar, with ratchets it's a real miracle worker for moving crap up and down stairs. Of course I never use it because I have too much crap in the van.


Same here except I have a 5 gal bucket bolted to it. It had a bucket boss sleeve in it. Works great for the basic maintenance on rooftops. It has wheels that will go up stairs and not wobble over.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Damn you're smart.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Damn you're smart.


No, not me. :001_huh:

When I win the last post game,, then I'll be smart. :thumbsup:

Until then I'm just a dumb hack. :jester:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> No, not me. :001_huh:
> 
> When I win the last post game,, then I'll be smart. :thumbsup:
> 
> Until then I'm just a dumb hack. :jester:


You'll get there!


Right behind me. Hah!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> You'll get there! Right behind me. Hah!


Cool, I hate being the one to kick doors open. LoL


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a stainless steel lab cart from my former job. I attached a surge strip with a 15' cord to it. Battery chargers and cell phone chargers and trouble light recps. 
It worked great on room remodels but wasn't very handy for day to day work.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> Cool, I hate being the one to kick doors open. LoL


As long as it doesn't have hostiles, I'll gladly kick 'er in!


----------

